# High, large forehead - concerned and upset after comments



## calamityjane1

deleted


----------



## jenfen

Ah, she's a sweetie!
As you say, she has got a high forehead, but it doesn't look any different to lots of other babies I have seen...there are a huge variety of head sizes and shapes at the baby groups I go to. I'm sure your HV or GP would have said something if there was reason for concern but maybe just ask next time you're seeing your HV just to able to tell your MIL where to go!

J x


----------



## Gemie

I don't know hun but she's gorgeous :hugs: I would't look at her and think anything was wrong personally. Ya know, everyone is different.
If you have medical reason in the family that could be a problem then for your own peace of mind get her checked out but. Don't worry too much about it.
I think it was quite cruel for someone in your family to say such things :(


----------



## Pielette

Well personally, first of all I think she's adorable! :flower: I also think it was wholly unnecessary to say something like that to you and now you're worried silly and upset.
In my opinion, YOU know your baby best. If you think there is an issue with her development, an issue with her progress and learning, then by all means have her looked at for your peace of mind. But if she seems like any other happy little baby, she's most probably fine! Plus you say yourself that you have a high forehead, so no doubt she's inherited it. 
She's gorgeous :hugs:


----------



## Ruth 1980

What an awful thing for your mil to say!! No she doesn't look like she has hydrocephalus! And as you said, she's developing normally so I wouldn't worry. I personally think when your LO's hair starts growing more she will look different again. My dh has a really prominent forehead and our dd seems to be taking after him, but as she has so much hair you cant see it that much. When I take her out of the bath and her hair slicks back it's more obvious. Your little girl is gorgeous! Your mil needs a lesson in manners! x


----------



## calamityjane1

gone


----------



## Bex84

she is beautiful, I would not look at her and think anything was wrong. Why is it MILs alway seem to make horrible comments. My MIL constantly tells me LO has fat legs which she does not. Your LO is such a preety girl, ignore your MIL.


----------



## MizzDeeDee

I think your MIL is a jerk.


Sure, go get her checked out... but is that her father in that one pic??? Looking at him is making me think that is where she got that head shape. 


She is very cute! That was a shitty thing for your MIL to say.


----------



## Raggydoll

Whatever you do, don't google. 

I would speak to your GP/HV for peace of mind. I would imagine she has a high forehead because you do. 

Congratulations on Bella, she is gorgeous. She's worked out such a cute pout for the camera. X


----------



## Eala

Your LO's forehead looks identical to how Roo did when she was a baby. All my HV did was monitor her head circumference whenever we did her weight, but what she said to me was that as long as LO was obviously happy, healthy, eating well etc, then it was basically unlikely to be anything wrong. My DH has a large forehead also - we just don't tend to notice it in adults as we have more hair. My LO took *ages* to get some hair, but you absolutely wouldn't notice her forehead now.

Don't let your MIL get to you, she's being an insensitive cow :grr:


----------



## chysantheMUM

Tbh I think her forehead is just more pronounced because the hair is so sparse at the front so its making it stand out more. I'm sure you have nothing to worry about, she is gorgeous and when the hair evens out she'll be a stunner :hugs:


----------



## minties

I don't see anything wrong with her head at all, she just has a high hairline, that's all! 

She's very beautiful.


----------



## calamityjane1

gone


----------



## minties

An HV/doc would have said something by now if they thought something was wrong, but yes can't hurt to ask. Good luck and I am sure everything will be fine!

Our babies often have odd shaped heads, Thomas had a very weirdly shaped head until he was closer to 9 months. The back of it was so flat that it was just a straight line from his neck up, then there was this weird pointy bit where it met the top of his head. He was born like that, but it looks much better now.

I also used to think he had a buldgy forehead but it was fine.

Let us know how you get on with the HV.


----------



## janey1975

First of all I know exactly how you feel. I thought my baby had a normal sized head until we went for our 6 week check at the doctors. She measured and said that we'd need to keep his head circumference under observation as it was on the 98th percentile. I was really upset as thought this meant that there was something wrong. Also, my cousin had hydrocephalus (sp?) so asked her if it could be that and she said no because his fontanelle had no rigid parts and was normal. Still, it bothered me and I phoned up the health visitor.

When the health visitor came round she was great. It turns out that my baby's weight, height and head circ are all around the 95th percentile, so in proportion. She then monitored for a month or so and left it.

So, I think if there was something wrong it would have been picked up. Like someone else said her lack of hair is making it look larger (my son is the same). It's also the case that the more you stare at something the bigger it then gets in your mind (like when you have a spot as a teenager - ha ha!). The other thing I was told was that another symptom of hydrocepthalus was very poor head control and I can see in the pictures that this is not an issue for you little one.

I would definitely mention it to your HV as I think she will be able to put your mind at rest. Like you, I don't think your MIL meant to upset you.

P.S: Bella is gorgeous!


----------



## aley28

She looks quite normal and cute to me! As others have said, when her hair starts growing in in the front, I don't think it'll be nearly as noticeable. I'm sure the HV can reassure you that everything is normal, though!


----------



## mummySS

She's gorgeous - looks quite similar to my LO's head, which measures 98th percentile. The GP checked him out properly because she said his head was measuring quite big (he is around 75th percentile for weight). Anyway, the GP spoke to a paediatrician about it and they were not concerned in the slightest, because his head is in proportion to the rest of him. Plus I have quite a high forehead / hairline, and my hubby has a massive head! 

Don't worry, but I know it's easier said than done, why don't you ask to see a paediatrician if you want to put your mind at rest?

xx


----------



## bump#1

3 things..

1) Your MIL sounds like a right cowbag

2) Yes she does have a high forehead but I doubt you'll tell once he hair thickens out at the front

3) OMG she is just adorable. Such a cutie


----------



## Fascination

Aw, she's utterly gorgeous!

I would never have been drawn to her forehead if you hadn't pointed it out because it honestly looks fine to me.

Your MIL sounds horrible, she shouldn't be making comments like that, there's nothing wrong with her or her head! x


----------



## KatieB

OMG hun I don't think you've got anything to worry about, she is a little beauty! Xx


----------



## LadyRoy

That is one cute baby! Your Mil is just nasty imo xxx 

My Lo has a big forehead too and we all come in different shapes and sizes


----------



## sapphire1

Aww, she's gorgeous :D Your MIL is insensitive, but I don't think she meant to upset you.

Holly has a large high forehead too, as well as a hump by her fontanelle, and there was some concern that her skull may have fused early. She had x-rays which showed she was fine, and her recent follow-up appointment showed her head was measuring correctly and the bump on top is starting to flatten out.

If you're concerned, do what I did and take LO to the doctors. Holly got referred to a paediatrician at the hospital straight away. It's pretty likely that there's absolutely nothing wrong with Bella, but it's best to make sure. x x


----------



## prdlyexpectng

what! she is so cute! my baby's head is like that too lol. it wasnt when he was born, but its getting bigger and his hair line is receding, which it looks like thats what goin on with ur little cutie. im sure she is fine


----------



## littlemiss83

Awww she really is so cute!

I wouldn't have noticed unless you pointed it out!

They're heads sometimes take a wee while to go to a normal shape, my eldest LO had a cone head when born because of the way she was lying & it lasted a few days, it went down but it took a wee while for her head to look "Normal" i'd say around age 1 she changed

:flower:


----------



## Septie

Oh hun, I think it's the typical combination of the hairline and the fact that babies just have heads that are a different proportion to the rest of the body than adults. I wouldn't have thought anything but "supercute baby" without your pointing it out. She looks perfectly normal to me.
I once sent a wonderful pic (my favorite) of myself and DS1 to my mom, thinking she'd put it up. End result: "oh, I couldn't possibly show that photo to anyone, his head is soooo big, people will think there's something wrong with him. Have you had is head size measured?" I still haven't quite forgiven her.


----------



## MonstHer

To me it just looks like her front hair hasn't grown in yet.

Adorable baby!


----------



## moomoo

MonstHer said:


> To me it just looks like her front hair hasn't grown in yet.
> 
> Adorable baby!

This!! She's perfect! Your MIL would have a field day with my little girl who is bald?!! Lol!


----------



## diamondgem27

I agree with other posters, it stands out more because her hair hasn't grown at the front yet. She's gorgeous hun x x x


----------



## Lauki

To me she just looks perfect!!!

You can talk about your concerns with your HV and she'll be able to put your mind at ease! Don't Google it though, google is the source of all evil!!!!

I think she's super adorable!


----------



## freckleonear

She's gorgeous and looks perfectly normal to me. :) My daughter had a big forehead as a baby and my hubby used to called it her "bulbous bow". Now that her hair is longer you wouldn't notice it at all!


----------



## XJessicaX

I haven't read the whole thread (will in a minute) but I think that your MIL although could have worded her concerns a little better was probably just trying to be helpful. The head shape of babies do vary, but I would get your LO checked JUST in case. x x x


----------



## milf2be

Your lo is gorgeous, i think its just a combination of lack of hair at the front and the fact you both have high foreheads. 

but since you have hydrocephalus in your family i would get it checked out, more so because it will play on your mind if you dont. im sure you dont have anything to worry about :) x


----------



## xxClaire_24xx

I dont see anything at all wrong with her and she is just adorable 

do no google anything Ellie has a few conditions and i wish i hadnt have googled it but to put your mind at rest ask a dr xx


----------



## CaptainMummy

I would just ignore her hun, shes georgous!

My LO has a massive head, but she gets that from daddys side haha. She is growing into it now, but when she was younger it looked a bit odd. Dont worry, every baby is different


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Hi! Not to cause extra worry, but I would definitely get it checked out. You'll have peace of mind that way. 
And it's not necessarily the case that a dr would have caught it by four months. My DS was sent for a sonogram at nine months old because the dr was concerned for his head growth.
In the end, they did a sonogram at the hospital and sent us to a neurologist who assured us that everything was fine. Not a big deal, and totally worth it for the peace of mind.


----------



## SarahC82

Hi hun just wanted to say she is gorgeous and IMO I think it's her hair that does it. My little one has a flat head on one side but has a double crown and it makes it look far worse than it is iykwim! X


----------

